# would like to



## Seeda

大家好

Just learning how to express will, wish, desire, etc. in Mandarin:

"I would like to visit Singapore again."

“我很想再一次游览新加坡”

Are there other ways to word that? Thanks.


----------



## love chinese

I could come up with 2 options:
我希望能再去新加坡玩儿。（informal)
我想能再次访问新加坡.  (semi-formal)


----------



## Seeda

谢谢你，love chinese.



love chinese said:


> 我希望能再去新加坡玩儿。


 
What do you mean by 玩儿? In my dictionary they just say it means "to play" but I can't see the connection.


----------



## xiaolijie

Seeda said:


> 谢谢你，love chinese.
> What do you mean by 玩儿? In my dictionary they just say it means "to play" but I can't see the connection.


In your original example, you use 游览, which is equivalent to 玩儿 in this example. It's commonly used in Chinese just to contrast with "(go somewhere) _on business_".


----------



## lumiere137

I don't think 游览 fits here, and 访问 sounds too formal. You could say 我希望/很想再来新加坡(玩儿).


----------



## Seeda

Thanks guys for your input.



lumiere137 said:


> 我希望/很想再来新加坡(玩儿).


 
Well I might be getting pesky with my many questions, but I really need to understand. As far as I know, 来 means 'to come', but what I mean in English is that I want to _go_ there. Perhaps that is just an Indo-European idiosyncrasy, but doesn't it make any difference to use 来 or 去 in this context?


----------



## Wyverald

Seeda said:


> Thanks guys for your input.
> 
> Well I might be getting pesky with my many questions, but I really need to understand. As far as I know, 来 means 'to come', but what I mean in English is that I want to _go_ there. Perhaps that is just an Indo-European idiosyncrasy, but doesn't it make any difference to use 来 or 去 in this context?



Salut ! =]
If I'd been in Singapore for the past two days and was now leaving, I'd tell my Singaporean friend "我很想再来玩儿。"
If I had already flied back to Beijing and was writing my friend a thank-you letter, I'd write "我很想再去玩儿。"
Hope that helps =] (In fact, it seems to me that it's pretty much the same as how one would use come/go in English.)


----------



## Seeda

Merci Wyverald  It makes more sense to me now (← new thread coming^^).


----------



## xiaolijie

lumiere137 said:


> I don't think 游览 fits here.


You may have misunderstood something, as I don't see anything wrong with 游览 as Seeda used in his original sentence: “我很想再一次游览新加坡.”


----------



## lumiere137

Seeda, I agree with Wyverald's answer to  your question. I simply used 来 as I didn't see if you meant "come" or "go" by "visit".




xiaolijie said:


> You may have misunderstood something, as I don't see anything wrong with 游览 as Seeda used in his original sentence: “我很想再一次游览新加坡.”


 
The object of 游览 is usually some famous place of interest. When you say 游览, you usually mean sight seeing. Because of this nuance in meaning, the use of 游览 in this sentence sounds awkward to me.


----------



## xiaolijie

lumiere137 said:


> The object of 游览 is usually some famous place of interest. When you say 游览, you usually mean sight seeing. Because of this nuance in meaning, the use of 游览 in this sentence sounds awkward to me.


Very interesting restriction! 
But if you look around, you'll find many sentences with phrases similar to “游览新加坡”  by native Chinese speakers:
我们计划在寒假游览热带地区。 
他从未游览过中国，所以我们主动提出带他四处看看。 
春季是游览华盛顿的最佳时节。
他领着我们游览了全城。 

And if the above sentence (我很想再一次游览新加坡) is written by a learner of Chinese, s/he should deserve full mark!


----------



## chinglish

I agree with the idea that 游览 usually means sight seeing as 览 itself means to see/read/browse, for example, 饱览群书. 
As far as 玩儿, I believe Beijing natives tend to add "er" to the end of a sentence as something they do. "er" does not mean anything in those cases, so if you say 我很想再去玩儿, it simply means  我很想再去玩. I don't believe people actually would add 儿 when they are writing, but it makes sense if someone from Beijing is speaking and they add "er" at the end of this sentence.


----------

